# Isomac TEA II acting strange....



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Strange problems on my machine...Yesterday I went to make a cup and I see a big puddle of water under the machine...

The heat gauge (OPV) was way up and on further investigation I see that the security valve (no. 57) is constantly leaking into the cup and out to the tray.

So at the moment I am descaling and I wonder if I should not take out the security valve and clean it, if it can be cleaned?

Can OPV be cleaned?

Thanks for any help

http://www.espressocare.com/assets/uploads/TeaComplete.pdf


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds as if it is heavily scaled inside. No 57 is the safety /pressure valve, it would be worth dismantling to clean and examine it BUT if any doubt replace it.

No 62 is the vacuum valve to admit and release air at warm up / cooling, remove and clean this as well.

Item 60 is the fill level sensor, this is probably scaled up and allowing the boiler to overfill. Remove and clean or replace. Do not over tighten the compression nut holding the sensor (rod)


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> It sounds as if it is heavily scaled inside. No 57 is the safety /pressure valve, it would be worth dismantling to clean and examine it BUT if any doubt replace it.
> 
> No 62 is the vacuum valve to admit and release air at warm up / cooling, remove and clean this as well.
> 
> Item 60 is the fill level sensor, this is probably scaled up and allowing the boiler to overfill. Remove and clean or replace. Do not over tighten the compression nut holding the sensor (rod)


Thanks a lot for the tips

As soon as I descale I'm going to take those apart and clean them.

Sort of surprised that the machine could be so scaled, I descale every 3 months or so and use bottled water with a low calcium content.

But you never know...

Yesterday's flood really freaked me out... lol

Again thanks a lot for fast reply, cheers


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The boiler has overfilled, so water escapes through the safety valve.

Remove the boiler level probe and clean it.

Siphon off some water from the boiler, then refit the probe.

Fire up the machine, watch and wait..... the boiler should start to refill. When the water level reaches the probe, the pump should stop

.

If the pump keeps running & boiler overfills, then the probe is faulty & will need replacing.

If the machine seeems to be OK, keep an eye on it to see if overfilling occurs gradually - if it does the water inlet valve isn't closing properly. Valve may need dismantling & cleaning. Might need a new valve.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> The boiler has overfilled, so water escapes through the safety valve.
> 
> Remove the boiler level probe and clean it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, all seems good now


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Was it the fill probe or the inlet valve ??


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Was it the fill probe or the inlet valve ??


Sorry for late reply...

And thank you all for help

Actually I don't know. It wasn't the overflow valve that was leaking...It was leaking, because I took of the filler probe to fill it completely (when I descaled) and as it expanded, it pushed water out.

The problem is elsewhere and I don't know what is causing it ...The symptom is a "runaway" heat control that causes the OPV? go up in temperature, to make the boiler overheat and vent itself out through the safety valve.

Am I right? Does this OPV regulate the heat, because there is a small screw that adjusts the heat/pressure in the boiler.

Does it sound like a bad, or on its way out OPV?

THANKS


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like the pressurestat is faulty. They used to use a small yellow topped one (I forget the name of it now), which is not great and dislikes being adjusted, often breaks. If you can replace with a MA-TER XP110.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Sounds like the pressurestat is faulty. They used to use a small yellow topped one (I forget the name of it now), which is not great and dislikes being adjusted, often breaks. If you can replace with a MA-TER XP110.


Dave you're the best..









Thanks a lot for your help especially in supplying a model number.

Bella Barista has it in stock too.....Is it a simple change of the OPVs? Anything I should be aware of, my TEA does not have the stock part anyway...

Many thanks again. Karel


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

soundklinik said:


> Dave you're the best..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an easy part to fit, Isomac may have even changed over to that particular stat, because the one they used to use was not so reliable. The old stat simply unthreads and the new one is threaded on after wrapping the thread on the new stat with 5-7 turns of PTFE plumbers tape. Wrap clockwise with the end of the thread facing you. it's a 5 minute job (once you have the case off.

if you're existing stat is a MA-TER and it has failed within a short period of time e.g. under 7 years, look to your water. Hard water used in espresso machines will give you so many problems....descaling doesn't really help with the loss of reliability. Use a better water.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Thanks,

I use bottled water with very low calcium content and descale every 3 months...South of France is known for very hard water...

Maybe it's time to look inside the boiler...oh boy


----------

